# Ei dosing phosphate



## dan4x4 (19 Sep 2017)

If I was to reduce the phosphate in EI macro mix, could I feed my fish more?


----------



## roadmaster (19 Sep 2017)

Could reduce PO4 from EI values and watch plant's to see how they might react after a couple weeks.
Feed fish same amount as now.
If plant's begin to show displeasure,then return to previous dose of PO4.
Fishes more often than not are over fed anyway.IMHO


----------



## ian_m (19 Sep 2017)

Why do you want to reduce phosphate? 

Virtually everyone who creates their own dosing scheme ends up with plant issues.

I have accidentally dosed 80ppm phosphate with no ill effects on fish or plants.


----------



## dan4x4 (19 Sep 2017)

Just because I'd like to feed my fish more. I feed once every 2 days and that keeps algae in check, anymore than that I seem to get algae I suspect because of the phosphates.


----------



## dan4x4 (19 Sep 2017)

I do 2x water changes at 50% a week aswell. Its low tech. no glut or pressurised co2.


----------



## three-fingers (20 Sep 2017)

If you think excess phosphates cause algae, you don't understand EI .  It's the healthy plant growth from adding excess nutrients (EI) that combats algae, not limiting the nutrients to certain levels.

If you want to feed your fish more, feed your fish more. It will increase organic waste which may mean more filter cleaning or water changes, but you don't need to worry about extra phosphate.

Reducing the phosphate dosing from your EI regime would not bring you any benefit and could only lead to poorer plant growth, and therefor more algae growth.


----------



## dan4x4 (20 Sep 2017)

Thanks.

I seem to be doing too many water changes to keep algae in check, I'm doing 2x 50% week. I had a problem months ago with holes in the leaves which I addressed with k2so4. 

Algae I'm experiencing is green spot algae, green dust algae and a find of small hairy algae looks grey, doesn't grow in clumps like BBA, it grows round the edges of old leaves.

I have ordered some hydrogen peroxide to clean leaves.

Would you say I should therefore increase nutrients to combat algae?


----------



## roadmaster (20 Sep 2017)

EI method (not brand of fertilizer's) of dosing for your/my size tank not likely to need more than method calls for.(google.. EI dosing for your size tank)
More likely to have too much light for too long, or poor CO2 availability/distribution.IMHO


I


----------



## ManDrawer (20 Sep 2017)

To each their own, but I learned that a lack of Phosphates caused me all kind of problems with plant growth and Algae GSA to be exact.
I keep Nitrates and Phosphates on 10:1 so 10/20ppm Nitrates and 2ppm Phosphates gives great results.

The fable that phosphates are the cause for algae has gotten me in to a lot of trouble with stunted growth and algae in the past.

Also too many water changes takes out nutrients and disrupts balance.

I feed my fish everyday, and my normal dosing does not add enough PO4.


----------



## three-fingers (20 Sep 2017)

dan4x4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I seem to be doing too many water changes to keep algae in check, I'm doing 2x 50% week. I had a problem months ago with holes in the leaves which I addressed with k2so4.
> 
> ...



2 X weekly water changes is only "too many" if you want to do less, in which case you should feed your fish less or just keep less fish in the tank .

Hydrogen peroxide is only going to kill algae that you squirt it on, it will not stop algae growing back on the leaves, in fact it could damage the leaves and will certainly kill any beneficial biofilm on the plants leaves, so the algae will just grow back even faster than it did in the first place. Personally, I would remove any leaves that are totally covered in algae, and just let the plants/bacteria fight any small spots of algae on other leaves . For the glass and hardscape, just scrape using a Stanley blade or toothbrush, this is far more effective than the peroxide.

I would not say you should increase nutrients to combat algae, you are dosing EI, which means that you are already dosing the maximum amount that plants can theoretically use. Dosing more wont either hurt or benefit your tank, you'll just need to buy more fertiliser sooner.

Remember algae is natural and healthy, it will always be present, especially in a "low tech" non -CO2 tank. The only practical way to control it in such a tank (other than physically removing it and assuming there is no other major issue with the tank) is to adjust lighting levels and make sure the plants have enough other nutrients (which dosing EI covers).

If you feel like you are doing "too many" water changes to keep algae down, try lowering your lighting intensity instead maybe?


----------

